# 900hp 1.8l nozzle size



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Just kidding. 

But now that I have you're attention, I'm running on the ragged edge of my injector size, and I was curious about the possibilities of using straight methanol as a supplemental fuel for a high boost mode?

Basically I would like to run one nozzle somewhere before the throttle body, and bring in meth with a preset hobbs switch (pressure switch) so at say anything over 17psi, it would start spraying. That way on my low boost setting, I'm not using any. My current setup stays good for the street, and at the track I could turn the wick up, without have to go to stand alone and bigger injectors. Plus my thoughts are Meth might actually bring a high level of safety with it, since adding more fuel would also work, adding really, really high octane fuel could only be better, right?

Thoughts on this? Also does anybody know the NHRA requirements of running straight meth, vs Water/Meth? I'm actually not sure what the NHRA rules are even regarding water/meth use (Plastic tanks? Braided lines? etc?) but I will tell you that our local tracks tech guy is a real bear. They are picky about everything! :banghead:


----------

